# [SOLVED] my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting



## jumrose123

Hi.I'm new on this forum.I got problem with my internet connection.It keeps dropping then connecting by itself.I cant download anything because in the middle it just drops.My connection is wireless and is cable.My other housemates who have laptops like me have no problem with connection.I took my laptop to my friends house and connect to his internet wirelessly which comes through telephone line and there was no problem and my connection never dropped.I am using windows xp with service pack3.My internet connection status when connected says very good.

If anyone have a solution to why its happening i would greatly appreciate it.


Thanks


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

can we see all the following information when its connected and then repeat when it disconnects



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

connected results

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ipconfig /all>network.txt&network.txt

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 9ms, Maximum = 12ms, Average = 10ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.99: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 44ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 100ms, Maximum = 113ms, Average = 107ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>^V

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

disconnected



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

 194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

-


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

v

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
v

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 1:18:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ipconfig /all.network.txt&network.txt

Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IP address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IP address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information.
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

C:\Documents and Settings\r>


I could not get the screenshot to paste here.i tried but it didnt work

hope rest of the information is correct and i hope you can help me thx


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

one other thing i noticed is when i try to download something it disconnects faster then normal


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

whats the make and exact model of the PC - you have lost connection to the router 
as ping 192.168.0.1 does not reply 

lets update the wireless adapter - hence the make and model info 

Can you connect by a cable to the router ?


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

fujitsu lifebook s series 
full model number,
lbs6130-ab001e0a0
i havnt tried with the cable because router not in my room.and my house mate door is locked as he is away for work.but i can connect wirelessly but problem is it keep dropping specially when i try to download anything.


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

when he returns from work - need to see if the same issue occur when connected by cable and if just a wireless issue

what was the issue with xirrus screen shot ?


i cant find the S6130 - what country are you in ?

Product support, software evaluation, drivers, patches and other downloads : Fujitsu Global

you should be able to choose your country from the above link and then download the latest wireless driver 

otherwise you will need to enter the serial number of the PC to get the download


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

i am in uk.but i bought this laptop from malaysia.one other thing that i took my laptop to my friend house where he has sky broadband.i connect to it wireless and it worked fine never dropped.i have virgin broadband.


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

then it may be interference or an issue on the router 

can we see an xirrus screen shot?


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Singapore has the device listed and a driver for XP 
Support & Downloads - FUJITSU Singapore


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

i dont know how to paste here.i tried but it wont work.i follow the instruction like you told me but it wont copy on paint screen.


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

you dont paste here - you have to add the attachment - you paste into a image editor program on your pc 


the following carried out on your PC - 
To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

----------------------------------------------------------
then you need to upload the saved file as an attachment

To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

sorry to be such a pain but i'm quite ignorant when it comes to this kind of function.i opened xirrus window then i kept my cursor there then i pressed alt key+print screen.Then when i went into paint screen there is nothing to paste there cos i dont get option for paste.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

If you click "Alt" and "Print Screen" down on what you want to copy then just right click and "paste" into paint.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

my alt key was not working so i used onscreen keyboard.here is the image


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

well its not interference - lets see the results of a cable connection


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

ok i will post it when he comes back home .thx for your help so far


----------



## 2xg

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Hello,

Your DNS Servers ( 194.168.4.X and 194.168.8.X) are not on the same Subnet as your IP Address (192.168.0.X).
Make sure that ' "Obtain DNS server address automatically" is enabled. Here's a complete guide. 


> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
> 
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> 
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4
> 
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
> 
> 194.168.8.100


You may run another *ipconfig /all *and see if after all the changes the DNS Servers changed.
Test your connection after then post an update.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your DNS Servers ( 194.168.4.X and 194.168.8.X) are not on the same Subnet as your IP Address (192.168.0.X).
> Make sure that ' "Obtain DNS server address automatically" is enabled. Here's a complete guide.
> 
> You may run another *ipconfig /all *and see if after all the changes the DNS Servers changed.
> Test your connection after then post an update.


i just checked and settings are already set to automatic.This problem is driving me mad lol.cant figure out why.If i go to my friend house the connection is fine when i come back home it keep dropping.but thx mate.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Open a command prompt:
Type *ipconfig /release *press enter
Type *ipconfig /renew* press enter

If that didn't help, let's assign Static IP on your DNS settings, change the DNS Addresses: *192.168.0.1*. You don't have to type any secondary DNS, leave it blank.

Test your connection after. If it's still an issue, let's try assigning Public DNS's.

Please post another date.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

@etaf
hi this my result with cable


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

it just dropped again even though i got cable connection.

its 1394 connection.


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



> its 1394 connection.


 thats a firewire connection so unlikely to be the one you are using 

now you are cable connected lets see another ipconfig /all - did you also follow 2xg suggestions ?

you have 192.168.4.100 on the xirrus shot - so i dont understand the DNS here as 2xg pointed out

you also have possible interference from another virgin wireless signal - also on channel 6 - so i would log into the router and change to channel 1 

can we see an ipconfig /all from your mates working PC 

please make sure we know all that you have changed and any posts clearly labelled so we know what they represent


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

@2xg

i did ip renew but its still the same.how do i change dns address?


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

@etaf.


i have to do it later now cos my friend router room one is out.as soon as he come back i will check.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

i changed the channels aswell but still the same in fact the speed became very slow after i changed the channels.So i had to put it back to 6.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Full instruction is provided from the link that I gave you.


jumrose123 said:


> @2xg
> 
> i did ip renew but its still the same.how do i change dns address?


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

 194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

V

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100

194.168.8.100

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 10:10:02 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 08, 2011 11:10:02 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-03

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disable


RESULTS FOR CABLE CONNECTION
I
T DOES NOT DISCONNECT WHILE CONNECTED THROUGH CABLE


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

RESULTS WHILE CABLE CONNECTION.SO FAR IT HAS NOT DC WHILE CABLED THX

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ipconfig /all>network.txt&network.txt

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 41ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 45ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=117ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 103ms, Maximum = 117ms, Average = 107ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

C:\Documents and Settings\r>


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

not sure why that post is so long - ipconfig /all should not be that long 

can we see an ipconfig /all when connected by cable to the router


----------



## 2xg

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

I would think that the issue is the DNS Addresses.

Perhaps if you can follow the guide that I have provided you to manually change your DNS's it might help, can't tell you that it will resolve the issue, but a possibility. 
This Post of mine will be Post #32, Thread is getting long.

Please post your progress.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

@ 2xg

i changed the dns settings like you told me but didnt made in different.yesterday i got my friends laptop and connected it to my broadband and it had no problem.My router is in the house upstairs and i am downstairs.It could be that my laptop is old (around 6 years old)thats why my wireless card is not powerfull enough to keep connected from distance.today for first 2 hours my internet didnt get dc but after same thing again.does it make difference if laptop is old then its not powerfull enough?i'm gonna do the check tonite with cable connection and do the test as ataf told me mayb then we can have some disclosure to this problem.


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

the xirrus shows a good signal - 

can we see an ipconfig /all and xirrus from your friends PC when in your location

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

results ipconfig /all while wired connection.I will bring my friends computer 2morow 
and post results from it where i have my computer thx.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mi
ni PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 11, 2011 10:15:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 11, 2011 11:15:32 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.4%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\r>


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

screenshot from my friends computer


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

result from my friends computer
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-42-EE-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-63-13-8D-21-D2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-42-EE-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40ae:754d:a352:a449%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 12 May, 2011 12:09:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 12 May, 2011 1:39:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 250641355
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-43-BE-DD-B8-AC-6F-5D-8D-47
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : localdomain
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-5D-8D-47
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B84F6D2B-B41E-4FC3-ADE3-C2D105B63FAA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:1810:3f9b:3f57:fffc(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1810:3f9b:3f57:fffc%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

you have a better signal then your friend 

change the wireless channle used in the router to channel 1 and then post a new xirrus screen shot

so lets just recap with your PC - lets see an ipconfig /all and all the three PING tests whe its working and repeat when it fails


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



etaf said:


> you have a better signal then your friend
> 
> change the wireless channle used in the router to channel 1 and then post a new xirrus screen shot
> 
> so lets just recap with your PC - lets see an ipconfig /all and all the three PING tests whe its working and repeat when it fails



thx for replying.so far do you have any idea why its happening?


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



> thx for replying.so far do you have any idea why its happening?


 no hence the request



> change the wireless channle used in the router to channel 1 and then post a new xirrus screen shot
> 
> so lets just recap with your PC - lets see an ipconfig /all and all the three PING tests whe its working and repeat when it fails


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

ok i'll do it again on channel 1.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Screen shot from channel 1


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

so that looks like a good wireless signal and on a channel with out the possibility of interference 

so lets see the ping tests when its working and then again when it disconnects 
also the status of any modem and router lights in both condition s


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

ipconfig /all and ping tests on channel 1.connected

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fire-r2llez2w9z
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mi
ni PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-0D-6A-F4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20c:f1ff:fe0d:6af4%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 17, 2011 1:51:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 17, 2011 2:51:26 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 10ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.143.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.143.104: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.85.143.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 49ms, Average = 42ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 108ms, Maximum = 133ms, Average = 121ms

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

C:\Documents and Settings\r>

C:\Documents and Settings\r>c

C:\Documents and Settings\r>^V


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

it has not disconnected so far since i put on channel 1.but it get dc for only few seconds and then connects again.if i wanna put test while dc i need to disable my wireless card.


----------



## etaf

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



> it has not disconnected so far since i put on channel 1


excellent :smile: 


> but it get dc for only few seconds and then connects again.if i wanna put test while dc i need to disable my wireless card.


no idea what this means now


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



etaf said:


> excellent :smile:
> no idea what this means now


I meant because you asked me to get ipconfig and ping results when gets dc so was trying to say that it only dc for few seconds then connects again and its not enough time for me to run tests:laugh: but :laugh: anyway bad news is that it has dc again few times today and now evening time getting dc more frequently.What i think is its my wireless card that is playing up because whenever signals get weak(i havnt seen signals drop just a guess) it drops totally cos mayb its not very powerful anymore.But that is my unprofessional opinion.I hope you can or anyone else here can really figure what is going on.

Could it be that my laptop is possessed? :4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Perhaps a new Wi-Fi Adapter with High-Gain Antenna is what you really need. :grin:


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*



2xg said:


> Perhaps a new Wi-Fi Adapter with High-Gain Antenna is what you really need. :grin:


thx mate i took your advice.I didnt get high gain antenna but i installed external wireless card and disabled internal one.now my internet working fine so far.Its been now nearly one hour and it hasnt dc yet.so fingers crossed.Thx for your help and thx to altaf too.


----------



## jumrose123

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

sorry.BIG THX TO ETAF


----------



## 2xg

*Re: my internet keep getting disconnecting connecting*

Excellent News! 

We're very grateful that you're able to wireless connect now.

You're welcome.


----------



## katlover

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jeanette-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-69-95-DA-BE-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::592d:be9d:33c7:c980%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 21, 2014 4:46:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 21, 2014 2:16:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 283142549
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-4F-C6-47-E0-69-95-DA-BE-09
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B378E6A8-F3AC-4D4B-94A3-9F12840F1F4C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes




im wired 
us provider is Time warner
it cable
my router is a Ubee
im security is Norton


----------



## 2xg

Old Thread time to Closed, you are getting assisted here.


----------

